# [LWP][Free] Dancing Tux Lite



## udeveloper (Oct 5, 2012)

Mod Type:: Wallpaper

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ADB

Optional:: Custom Settings

Requires Root:: No

Optional:: Custom Settings

Android Version:: 2.3.3 (GB)

Source:: 







Google Play link
Funny moving penguin on live wallpaper and Penguin voice box.
Free, fast and no banners.


----------

